# [CONF] LinModem del portatile

## Mr.Evolution

```
lspci -vv

[...]

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI]: Unknown device 1024

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 10

        Region 0: I/O ports at a800

        Region 1: I/O ports at ac00 [size=128]

[...]

```

ho letto in giro che con

```
emerge hsflinmodem
```

dovrebbe funzionare ma con gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r7 si blocca durante il bootsptrap del pci-hotplug....idee??

Ho installato anche gentoo-sources-2.4.26 ma nessun lume...[/code]

----------

## federico

Il mio winmodem acer funziona coi driver "slarm" e il demone "slmodemd", non ho qui il portatile per controllare ora ma mi pare che sia identico al tuo...

Federico

----------

## Manuelixm

Io ho questo modem sul mio toshiba:

```

 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

```

se è simile, ti posso dare delle dritte su come farlo funzionare con salmodem.

----------

## dkmorb

Porca zozza, abbiamo tutti sto modem! Io pure uso i driver slamr e il demone slmodemd...ed  ho un toshiba satellite 2450, magari ti possiamo dare una mano!

----------

## federico

```
altair ~ # lspci | grep Modem

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

altair ~ # 

```

Si e' proprio lui...

Gia' che ci sono indico questo link che a qualcuno potrebbe interessare...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=171744&highlight=wvdial+slmodemd

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Beh ragazzi se siamo tutti sulla stessa barca e a voi tutti funzia ora provo le soluzioni da voi proposte e faccio funzionare il modem quando sono dalla nonna...

Mi stavo preoccupando quando googlando un pò ho visto una soluzione diversa dall'altra.....(non vi dico che casino c'è nella rete)

Cmq ora provo

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Nel portage c'è:

```

*  net-dialup/slmodem

      Latest version available: 2.9.10

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.smlink.com/

      Description: Driver for Smart Link modem

```

sono questi i driver di cui parlate??? O devo scaricarli per qualcosa??

----------

## dkmorb

si sono quelli...cmq personalmente ho scaricato i driver da 

http://www.smlink.com/main/down/slmodem-2.9.10.tar.gz,

compilato ed installato...e funziona!

Ciao

----------

## federico

Emergerli e' ok, io li ho emersi.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

ehm.........

```

# modules-update 

/etc/modules.d/slmodem: line 5: define: command not found

/etc/modules.d/slmodem: line 9: options: command not found

/etc/modules.d/slmodem: line 10: options: command not found

/etc/modules.d/slmodem: line 12: alias: char-major-212: not found

/etc/modules.d/slmodem: line 12: alias: slamr: not found

/etc/modules.d/slmodem: line 13: alias: char-major-213: not found

/etc/modules.d/slmodem: line 13: alias: slusb: not found

```

????? cosa faccio???

però /etc/init.d/slmodem starta perfettamente...

crea /dev/ttySL0....

```

# /etc/init.d/slmodem start

 * Starting slmodemd for /dev/ttySL0...                                   [ ok ]

# ls -al /dev/ttySL0 

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 10 12 ott 17:47 /dev/ttySL0 -> /dev/pts/1

```

Cosa ne dite??? Uso gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r7

Questo è il mio /etc/conf.d/slmodem

```

# Config file for /etc/init.d/slmodemd

DEV=/dev/ttySL0

COUNTRY=ITALY

GROUP=dialout

# The following symlink will be created if uncommented

LN_DEV=/dev/modem

# Raise priority to reduce modem dropouts

NICE=-6

# ALSA Options:

# The following sets the ALSA (alsasound) init script to

# be a dependancy of the slmodem one. It does also provides

# ALSA support.

MODULE=alsa

# The hardware slot

HW_SLOT=0

# Non-ALSA OPTIONS:

#  MODULE=slamr

# or

#  MODULE=slusb

# this file must be kept in sync with:

# /etc/devfs.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/modules.d/slmodem (devfs)

# /etc/udev/rules.d/55-slmodem.rules (udev)

# /etc/udev/permissions.d/55-slmodem.permissions (udev)

```

Cosa ho sbagliato??  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

nessuna idea???

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Questo è il syslog...

```

Oct 13 19:47:57 angel pppd[4525]: pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: abort on (BUSY)

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: abort on (ERROR)

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: abort on (Invalid Login)

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: abort on (Login incorrect)

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: send (ATZ^M)

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: expect (OK)

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: ATZ^M^M

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: OK

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]:  -- got it 

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: send (ATDT7023456789^M)

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: expect (CONNECT)

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: ^M

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: ATDT7023456789^M^M

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: NO CARRIER

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]:  -- failed

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel chat[4530]: Failed (NO CARRIER)

Oct 13 19:47:58 angel pppd[4525]: Connect script failed

Oct 13 19:47:59 angel pppd[4525]: Exit.

```

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Se lancio /etc/init.d/slmodem start

nel syslog leggo:

```

Oct 15 12:40:51 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfmc97ali not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:51 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfusbcd2 not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:51 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfpcibasic2 not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:51 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfmc97ich not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:51 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfmc97via not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:51 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfmc97ali not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:51 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfusbcd2 not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:51 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfpcibasic2 not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:52 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfmc97ich not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:52 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfmc97via not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:52 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfmc97ali not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:52 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfusbcd2 not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:52 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfpcibasic2 not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:52 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfmc97ich not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:52 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfmc97via not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:52 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfmc97ali not found. 

Oct 15 12:40:52 angel modprobe: FATAL: Module hsfusbcd2 not found. 
```

non ci capisco più niente, devo usare i driver hsflinmodem????

Forse ho scoperto perché dice NO CARRIER: per telefonare in ufficio devo digitare 0 altrimenti la centralina non mi lascia telefonare....ed una pausa, come esprimo questa pausa a PPP????

----------

## rota

me sa che ce lo pure io sull mio poratile .. stasera controllo  :Shocked: 

----------

## rota

ciao a tutti o appena cmprato .. .va be lo preso in prestito all lavoro ...se vogliamo dire cosi ....un bluetooth 

vorrei usarla su linux 

ma nn so come fare....

o fatto ...bash-2.05b# lspci 

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. P/KN266 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]

00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ6912 Cardbus Controller

00:0c.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6202 [USB 2.0 controller] (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6202 [USB 2.0 controller] (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

00:11.6 Communication controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Intel 537 [AC97 Modem] (rev 80)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 74)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]

poi nn so cosafare ...sto leggendo un po di guide su gogle....pero nn o capito  bene come fare ..

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Bluetooth????

Cosa vorresti dire???

Se hai una "penna" USB guarda su: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111904

Sennò spiegati meglio e manda maggiori info...

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti o appena cmprato .. .va be lo preso in prestito all lavoro ...se vogliamo dire cosi ....un bluetooth 

 

guarda il link che ti ha postato Mr.Evolution, poi prova a cercare se ci sono altre info nel forum e in google e poi, se ancora non funziona apri un nuovo thread che abbia un titolo diverso da [CONF] LinModem del portatile 

----------

## zilog80

Pure io sto cercando di configurare il mio modem interno  

```
0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Modem (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: Sony Corporation: Unknown device 818c

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 9

        Region 0: I/O ports at e400

        Region 1: I/O ports at e080 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

ho provato a emergere hsflinmodem  5.03.27mbsibeta02122600

ed eseguire hsfconfig ma mi chiede di inesrire un numero esadecimale di 4 cifre che identifica il PCI ID ma ho un po di dubbi su quale cifra mettere!!

```

Sorry, no communication controllers were found.

Please enter your modem's PCI Vendor ID []:   

```

con lscpi da manuale 

```

       -n     Show PCI vendor and device codes as numbers instead of looking them up in the PCI ID database.

```

mi esce questo output

```

0000:00:00.0 Class 0600: 8086:3340 (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 Class 0604: 8086:3341 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 Class 0c03: 8086:24c2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 Class 0c03: 8086:24c4 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 Class 0c03: 8086:24c7 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 Class 0c03: 8086:24cd (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 Class 0604: 8086:2448 (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 Class 0601: 8086:24cc (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 Class 0101: 8086:24ca (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 Class 0c05: 8086:24c3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Class 0401: 8086:24c5 (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Class 0703: 8086:24c6 (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 Class 0300: 1002:5c61 (rev 01)

0000:02:01.0 Class 0607: 104c:ac8e

0000:02:01.2 Class 0c00: 104c:802e

0000:02:01.3 Class 0180: 104c:ac8f

0000:02:02.0 Class 0280: 8086:4220 (rev 05)

0000:02:04.0 Class 0c03: 1033:0035 (rev 43)

0000:02:04.1 Class 0c03: 1033:0035 (rev 43)

0000:02:04.2 Class 0c03: 1033:00e0 (rev 04)

0000:02:08.0 Class 0200: 8086:103d (rev 83)

```

il mio modem corrisponde a questa riga!

```
0000:00:1f.6 Class 0703: 8086:24c6 (rev 03)
```

mi piacerebbe sapre quale delle 4 cifre dovrei scegliere!!  :Very Happy: 

ho provato ad inserire 8086:24c6 

```

Please enter your modem's PCI Vendor ID []: 8086

Please enter your modem's PCI Device ID []: 24c6

1) /etc/hsf/inf/linux_ali_smartmc.inf

2) /etc/hsf/inf/linux_athens.inf

3) /etc/hsf/inf/linux_hsf.inf

4) /etc/hsf/inf/linux_hsfi.inf

5) /etc/hsf/inf/linux_intel_smartmc.inf

6) /etc/hsf/inf/linux_smarthsf.inf

7) /etc/hsf/inf/linux_via_smartmc.inf

8) None of the above

Which INF file would you like to use with your HSF modem? (1-8) 3

Selected PCI VendorID=8086 DeviceID=24c6

and INF file /etc/hsf/inf/linux_hsf.inf

Supported countries:

ARGENTINA, AUSTRALIA, AUSTRIA, BANGLADESH,

BELGIUM, BOLIVIA, BRAZIL, BRUNEI, BULGARIA,

CANADA, CHILE, CHINA, COLOMBIA, COSTA_RICA,

CROATIA, CYPRUS, CZECH_REPUBLIC, DENMARK, DOMINICAN_REPUBLIC,

ECUADOR, EGYPT, EL_SALVADOR, FINLAND, FRANCE,

GERMANY, GREECE, GUATEMALA, HAITI, HONDURAS,

HONG-KONG, HUNGARY, ICELAND, INDIA, INDONESIA,

IRELAND, ISRAEL, ITALY, JAPAN, KOREA,

KUWAIT, LAOS, LATVIA, LIECHTENSTEIN, LUXEMBOURG,

MALAYSIA, MALTA, MEXICO, MYANMAR, NETHERLANDS,

NEW_ZEALAND, NORWAY, PAKISTAN, PANAMA, PARAGUAY,

PERU, PHILIPPINES, POLAND, PORTUGAL, ROMANIA,

RUSSIA, SAUDI_ARABIA, SINGAPORE, SLOVAKIA, SLOVENIA,

SOUTH_AFRICA, SPAIN, SRI_LANKA, SWEDEN, SWITZERLAND,

TAIWAN, THAILAND, TURKEY, UK, UKRAINE,

UNITED_ARAB_EMIRATES, URUGUAY, USA, VENEZUELA, VIETNAM

Please enter your country name [USA]: ITALY

Configuring modem for country: "ITALY"

You can change this setting later with the command "hsfconfig --country"

This package does not contain pre-built modules suitable for your system:

        Distribution: unknown-unknown

        Kernel arch: i686

        Kernel version: linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9

Trying to automatically re-compile the modules..

(this requires a C compiler and proper kernel sources to be installed)

Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?

[/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build]

WARNING: missing file /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/linux/modversions.h

The cause of this problem is usually a missing or misconfigured

kernel source tree (and sometimes an incorrect directory or symbolic link).

First, ensure that the proper kernel source and compiler packages

from your distribution vendor and/or the community are installed.

The Linux kernel can then be reconfigured by running "make menuconfig"

under the kernel source directory (usually /usr/src/linux).

Verify that the proper options for your system are selected,

and that CONFIG_SMP ("Symmetric multi-processing support" under

"Processor type and features") is disabled, as this driver is

presently designed to work on single-processor machines.

Then compile and install your new kernel (for more information about

this procedure, see the README file under the kernel source directory),

reboot the system using the new kernel, and re-run "hsfconfig".

```

a parte che non so che inf scegliere (hsf, hsfi??) e che

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/linux/  esiste ma la libreria modversions.h è mancante, mi chideo come potrà proseguire questa agonia!  :Very Happy: 

Nessuno ha configurato un modem con successo qui??

----------

## zilog80

ho provato a cercare il file 

```

find / -name modversions.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9/include/config/modversions.h

```

e trovato il file l'ho ricopiato dove lo richiedeva.. quindi

```

cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9/include/config/modversions.h /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9/include/linux/

```

e ho rieseguito il tutto ma.. a quanto pare bisogna disabilitare il kernel preemptive.. e questo proprio non mi va..

```

Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?

[/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build]

Re-compiling HSF modules for kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r9, using source directory

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build. Please wait..

ERROR: Module re-compilation and installation failed!

Please examine the log file "/tmp/hsfconfig-buildlog.txt" to determine why.

z80 linux # cat /tmp/hsfconfig-buildlog.txt

tail: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

rm -f *.o *.a

tail: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/lib/hsf/modules/osspec'

rm -f *.o *.a

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/lib/hsf/modules/osspec'

* compiling (gcc) mod_osspec.c

In file included from mod_osspec.c:51:

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:64:26: linux/tqueue.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/linux/irq.h:20,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/linux/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from ../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:66,

                 from mod_osspec.c:51:

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/asm/irq.h:16:25: irq_vectors.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/linux/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from ../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:66,

                 from mod_osspec.c:51:

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/linux/irq.h:70: error: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/linux/irq.h:72,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/linux/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from ../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:66,

                 from mod_osspec.c:51:

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/asm/hw_irq.h:28: error: `NR_IRQ_VECTORS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from mod_osspec.c:51:

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:121:2: #error Preemptible kernel option (CONFIG_PREEMPT) not yet supported. Reconfigure your kernel without it.

In file included from mod_osspec.c:51:

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h: In function `cnxthsf_OsModuleUseCountInc':

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:246: warning: `MOD_INC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/linux/module.h:555)

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h: In function `cnxthsf_OsModuleUseCountDec':

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:251: warning: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build/include/linux/module.h:567)

make: *** [mod_osspec.o] Error 1

```

----------

## zilog80

bhe.. ho provato ad emerge la versione masked 

```

Conexant HSF softmodem driver, version 6.03.00lnxt04111200full

```

ho lanciato la compilazione del kernel 

```

z80 etc # hsfconfig -k

Conexant HSF softmodem driver, version 6.03.00lnxt04111200full

If you need license keys, assistance or more information, please go to:

        http://www.linuxant.com/

When reporting a problem for the first time, please send

us the file generated by "hsfconfig --dumpdiag".

No pre-built modules for: unknown-unknown linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9 i686

Trying to automatically build the driver modules...

(this requires a C compiler and proper kernel sources to be installed)

Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?

[/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build]

Building modules for kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r9, using source directory

/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/build. Please wait...

done.

```

nessun errore!! naaaaaaaaaa! impossibile!  :Wink: 

----------

## zilog80

mi son montato la testa.. cmq ho avviato il modulo

```

hsfpcibasic2

```

e l'ho inserito anche su

```

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

ho puntato /dev/modem -> /dev/ttySHSF0

e finalmente ora almeno leggo un MODEM BUSY CON KPPP  :Razz: 

x informativa (ormai poco cambia) ecco i moduli che carica

```

hsfusbcd2              42320  0

hsfmc97ali             49620  0

hsfmc97via             47576  0

hsfmc97ich             49232  0

hsfpcibasic2           54992  0

hsfserial              19780  5 hsfusbcd2,hsfmc97ali,hsfmc97via,hsfmc97ich,hsfpcibasic2

hsfengine            1218404  1 hsfserial

hsfosspec              79268  7 hsfusbcd2,hsfmc97ali,hsfmc97via,hsfmc97ich,hsfpcibasic2,hsfserial,hsfengine

hsfsoar                51968  4 hsfmc97ali,hsfmc97via,hsfmc97ich,hsfpcibasic2

```

----------

## Vendicatore

randomaze: per favore quotiamo civilmente...

 *zilog80 wrote:*   

> bhe.. ho provato ad emerge la versione masked 
> 
> ...
> 
> nessun errore!! naaaaaaaaaa! impossibile! 

 

Si ma cosi ti funziona a 14.4Kbps, se vuoi che funzioni full speed devi comprarti la licenza linuxant.

----------

## zilog80

emerge -C hsflinmodem effettuato!!

hemm e ora? nn ho nessuna speranza di usare il mio modem???!?!?

----------

## Manuelixm

se questo è il tuo modem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Modem (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

 

come hai postato in alto, basta che scorri la discussione e trovi le informazioni che ti servono.

slmodem non ti dice nulla?  :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

----------

## quantumwire

E io cho ho questo?

```
0000:00:02.6 Modem: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Modem Controller (rev a0) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1736

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: I/O ports at b400

        Region 1: I/O ports at b000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

```

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Vendicatore wrote:*   

> Si ma cosi ti funziona a 14.4Kbps, se vuoi che funzioni full speed devi comprarti la licenza linuxant.

 

Quindi hsflinmodem mascherato corrisponde ai driver linuxant? Perche' quando passai al 2.6.x mi sono scaricato ed installato a mano i driver linuxant, perche' pensavo non fossero in portage, ma se ci sono mi installo subito la versione aggiornata.

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ho capito se hai installato slmodem??

----------

## zilog80

ho provato tutte le configurazioni della madonna e slmodem a me non vanno!! non esiste una guida x configurare in modo corretto questi driver?

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Sono d'accordo con te....a me sl-modem va una volta si e tre no....Che sia il cavo???? Per ora non ho voglia di sbattermi

----------

## Mr.Evolution

L'altro giorno ho avuto bisogno di attaccarmi alla rete dalla nonna e non ha funzionato.....

Questo è il mio /etc/wvdial.conf

```

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Baud = 460800

#Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

#Init2 = AT S7=45 S0=0 L1 V1 X4 &c1 E1 Q0

ISDN = 0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = 7023456789

Username = *****************@tiscali.it

Password = *********************

```

naturalmente al posto degl iasterischi c'è la parolina magica.....

e sempre lo stesso errore:

```
NO DIALTONE
```

Qualcuno ha qualche config funzionante????

----------

## Manuelixm

Prova a fare una ricerca nel forum, è pieno di questi post.

----------

## zilog80

Peccato che nel mio caso nessun driver funzioni e non trovo

nessuno che condivide le proprie informazioni x il mio notebook (VAIO VGN-A215M)

Ho provato hsfmodem ma nel caricamento del modulo CRASHA IL KERNEL....

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Pure io con slmodem non riesco a "vedere" il segnale del telefono e anche effettuando il numero senza

apsettare il segnale di libero perchè evidentemente i driver riescono a interrogare il modem e basta la parte audio

non funziona... sentivo dire che alcuni driver usano alsa x vedere e trasmettere suoni analogici xo nn ho idea..

alla fine ho provato tutti i driver possibili e nn c'è uno straccio di manuale serio in giro, i post con scritto ho fatto emerge e funziona nn servono a nulla..

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Io sto sclerando....è un'ora che giro in rete e nessuno finora mi ha aiutato....

----------

## zilog80

io son mesi.. come ultima speranza vorrei provare i driver che stanno sviluppando

nel kernel xo x ora sono ancora in experimental..

----------

## grentis

Se usi kppp devi togliere una spunta a qualcosa tipo waiting dialtone (attendi segnale di libero - non mi ricordo esattamente) perchè in italia non si questo segnale e il modem rimarrebbe sempre in attesa

prova

----------

## zilog80

Lo so.. xo nn cambia  :Sad:  comqune il modem non sente e non parla non fa suoni e non li percepisce..  :Sad:  triste disgrazia!!

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Possibile che non ci sia nessuno che ci aiuta.........è il modem più diffuso.....in tutto il mondo ci sarà qualcuno che l'avrà fatto andare

----------

## Manuelixm

Credo sia innutile lamentarsi... al contrario credo che google si estremamente utile.

Per esempio con una semplice ricerca provate a guardare qui: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_L5800C

----------

## zilog80

ho visto il link ma non trovo nulla di illuminante il mio pc da windows vede il mio modem come un conexant hsf mentre da linux lo vede come un intel solo che con tutti i drvier provati solo i driver slmodem riescono almeno ad interrogare il chipset.... insomma mi pare na presa x il culo!  :Very Happy: 

Piu che altro non è che ci lamentiamo ma siamo profondamente tristi.. son costretto a basarmi sempre su windows solo per andare su internet e questa è una bestemmia

----------

## power83

anche io con lo stesso modem ho lo stesso problema di mr.evolution.

ho provato di tutto nel wvdial.conf ma nulla per ora, cmq in una vecchia installa zione l'avevo fatto andare!

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Credo sia innutile lamentarsi... al contrario credo che google si estremamente utile.
> 
> Per esempio con una semplice ricerca provate a guardare qui: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_L5800C

 

Grazie CIUBE (non cìso come si scrive ma si pronuncia così...) per il link.....ma non fa al caso mio...il chipset è diverso e non vedo l'ombra di config....

Con un pò di tempo e passione consulterò google ma ultimamente mi sta deludendo come risultati (nelle prime posizioni solo niubbi con problemi su mandrake....)

EDIT: più cerco e meno trovo.....vado a nanna, domani è un altro giorno

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nel kernel hai i moduli necessari? Io ho messo

Device Drivers  --->  Networking support  --->

```
                                          <M>   PPP (point-to-point protocol) support                               

                                          <M>       PPP support for async serial ports            

                                          <M>       PPP support for sync tty ports
```

----------

## zilog80

ma il problema è piu indietro a livello di supporto hardware non di protocollo!!

io ho riprovati i driver linuxant hsf e mi crasha completamente il kernel restituendo a video lo stack

di memoria... una cosa assurda che cercando su google nessuno parla!!

l'unica cosa che mi chiedo è se si puo sperare nei driver che stanno sviluppando nel kernel sotto alsa ci sono dei driver ac'97 per modem nessuno sa se sono per il caso nostro?

----------

## masterbrian

Potrebbe essere il tuo kernel. Hai compilato lo stack con 4k o 8k? Linuxant consiglia di usare 8k. Io uso i loro driver (sia per il wifi che per il modem) da un anno e devo dire che valgono la spesa!

----------

## zilog80

oddio questo nn lo sapevo... di default il kernel è a 4K?

----------

## masterbrian

allora fai cosi', diventa root e poi dai un bel:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep 4K
```

se ti da un bel:

```
# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set
```

dovresti essere a posto

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> Potrebbe essere il tuo kernel. Hai compilato lo stack con 4k o 8k? Linuxant consiglia di usare 8k. Io uso i loro driver (sia per il wifi che per il modem) da un anno e devo dire che valgono la spesa!

 

Perché devo pagare per usare un modem che ho già pagato???

Cmq ringrazio tutti per il contribuito ma il mio kernel è a posto ed il modem funzia....

EDIT: IL MODEM NON FUNZIONA....MI ERO PERSO IL "NON" PER STRADA

----------

## Manuelixm

Quindi hai risolto?

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Quindi hai risolto?

 

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Altrimenti avrei postato la soluzione ed avrei chiuso il thread....

Attendo idee brillanti da voi....

----------

## Manuelixm

 *Quote:*   

> Cmq ringrazio tutti per il contribuito ma il mio kernel è a posto ed il modem funzia....

 

Da questo sembrava il contrario.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da questo sembrava il contrario.

 

Hai ragione, perdona.....ma ero di fretta ed ho perso per strada il NON....

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao, da questa discussione http://poetry.freaknet.org/poetryminihowto/sony_vaio_pcg-grz615s_morpheus.html si dice che i driver per il tuo modem sono i conexant, quindi consiglia di dare:

```
emerge hsflinmodem
```

Qui potresti trovare altre informazioni, nella sezione modem: http://www.jensflorian.com/linux/notebook/.

Qui altre info, anche se non è gentoo magari ti è utile:http://www.bisente.com/documentos/presario905/index.en.html.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge hsflinmodem
> ```
> ...

 

Ora provo anche se ripeto il mio rammarico di dover sborsare soldi per una cosa che ho già pagato (Il cd per windows mica si paga)

----------

## masterbrian

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Perché devo pagare per usare un modem che ho già pagato???
> 
> Cmq ringrazio tutti per il contribuito ma il mio kernel è a posto ed il modem funzia....
> 
> EDIT: IL MODEM NON FUNZIONA....MI ERO PERSO IL "NON" PER STRADA

 

Questo dovresti chiederlo ai produttori di hardware che fanno i driver per windows e non per altri sistemi operativi. In genere tutto quello che trovi e usi abitualmente su linux (gnu oriented) e' free, ma questi ragazzi fanno un lavoro per cui ricevono tante richieste di assistenza tecnica, e sviluppano driver per tantissime periferiche altrimenti non supportate. Inoltre il prezzo e' molto contenuto.

Poi non e' che devi... ci sono altri sw che fanno lo stesso lavoro. E altri driver.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

 *masterbrian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poi non e' che devi... ci sono altri sw che fanno lo stesso lavoro. E altri driver.
> 
> 

 

TIPO??? Preferisco sbattermi un pò di più ed avere un driver "open" al 100%....SUGGERIMENTI???

PS: Tanto di cappello a questa ragazzi comunque....mi sembra una cifra più che accettabile per il loro lavoro

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Ho trovato su appunti di informatica libera:

```

Init3 = ATX3

```

Devo ancora testarla ma sembra promettente....

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

Nel mio caso ho la seguente situazione :

lspci -vv | grep Modem

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Generic])

quind ho emerso :

~# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv slmodem

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/slmodem-2.9.9b  +alsa -pcmcia -usb 0 kB

il mio wvdial.conf é :

[Dialer Defaults]

Baud = 460800

ISDN = false

Idle Seconds = 180

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Init3 =ATX3

Modem = /dev/ttySL0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

e pare tutto che funzia correttamente ...............................

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Solo una precisazione ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" e' deprecato, si usano i file package.*

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Solo una precisazione ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" e' deprecato, si usano i file package.*

 

Scusate .... concordo e quoto "Fedeli"   :Wink: 

----------

## otaku

ho provato ad emeregere i driver hsflinmodem, ma emerge mi dice simpaticamente....

```
$ emerge -pv hsflinmodem

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "hsflinmodem".
```

 :Sad:  comunque ciao a tutti, ho anche io un problema con questo modem

EDIT: con i driver hsfmodem funziona tutto, anche se limitato a 14.4 KB/s... in attesa di quelli open nel kernel... questi son sempre meglio di un calcio in culo  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Ho riprovato......

stavolta si connette ed al momento dell'username e password mi rimette il numero di telefono dell'ISP....

idee???

----------

